# Looking to find history & value?



## emailappraisals (Nov 5, 2007)

Iâ€™d like to take a moment to announce EmailAppraisals.com.  Emailappraisals.com is a newer service by developed by a 30 year old appraisal firm. The website was developed with three things in mind.     Create      a medium in which anyone can get anything appraised onlineA medium      in which clients can feel comfortable they are receiving an appraisal by a      professional.A      method in which a client can receive a third party certificate of value[/ol]     We at EmailApprasials.com have taken the difficulty out of acquiring a professional appraisal by creating a fully automated service. We allow you to answer specific questions of your item then upload digital images. All appraisals are completed by a certified appraiser in personal property and most are done as little as two business days.      Our fees range from $8.95 for the online digital certificate and up to 49.95 for a formal report.      Its free to join, so visit EmailAppraisals.com today!     Sincerely,  The Email Appraisals Team  Quick, Fast, Professional Online Appraisals for as low as $8.95  Over 30 years personal property appraisal experience  www.emailappraisals.com


----------



## Oldtimer (Nov 5, 2007)

_I DON'T LIKE SPAM!!!_


----------



## California Dream N (Nov 5, 2007)

I agree with Oldtimer and Lobey...Dude there are people on this site that are more capable of appraising  bottles then anyone you could possibly hire.We're talking real hands on- know their shit bottle diggers/collectors..Good Bye... Norene


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 5, 2007)

I just sent them a resume... lol...  seriously


----------



## California Dream N (Nov 5, 2007)

HaHa..Might as well. At least we know you are qualified!!. List me as a reference. I'll give you a good review.Norene


----------



## Digger George (Nov 6, 2007)

i like turtles


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 6, 2007)

I have my own appraisel service its called:  

 " *Whats it worth" *

* Get lost ya bum!  Hahahaha!        *


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 6, 2007)

Richard, can I have your spam? I love it. Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam,


----------



## emailappraisals (Nov 6, 2007)

Geeze, a simple, not interested wouldâ€™ve been great. So..to answer some of your very well thought out questions.     *Oldtimer*: I agree, SPAM is horrible. I was hoping my ad would be a helpful resource.      *Lobecat*: I assure you Iâ€™m not lost. Iâ€™ve been around these parts for a very long time As far as paying for appraisals- I believe RICKJJ59W has a different view =)
*California Dream N*: Some people are capable of appraising bottles, I was sending my ad to assist users of this site with more resources. I like how each of you reacted to my ad. Very tight community.      *Tigue710:* Iâ€™ll take a look at your resume, we only refer senior accredited level appraisers outside our firm. Thanks.     *Digger George*: I have a professional who specializes in turtle shells, or mamoth tusks, or whatever floats your boat.
*RICKJJ59W*: WIW2U is a great site!
*Cowseatmaize*: Come visit us. www.emailappraisals.com =)


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 6, 2007)

do you apprase sentimental value? how would you go by putting a price on lets say a milk bottle, one of a kind only example known from lets say York Pa? Seriously though what kind of price would you give such and item, and please dont say you would have to see it. Lets just say its a milk bottle mint condition and is completly un-known one of a kind as of today. What price would you give such item?


 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 6, 2007)

no seriously I would like to hear his or her opinon, i know the correct apraisal, just very curiouse on what they would say other than pay the 8 dollars and we shall tell you

 Digger Ry

 Ps yes i know i can not spell


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 6, 2007)

We as a group of collectors have more than enough experience in identifying, classifying, and assigning market values to bottles and other artifacts than you could ever hope to have. We happily do it for free for our friends in this hobby. We are record keepers, researchers, bottle dealers, antique dealers, and have been for way more than your "Appraisals Team" 30 years of experience claim to fame.  In other words, no thanks. Try your marketing elsewhere.  For that matter, I've got more experience than your team has!!!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 8, 2007)

i think you scared them off with your ink well question.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 8, 2007)

Richard, I'm sorry to inform you but your ink is a reproduction. It's circa about 1830-50. The original mold was destroy in 1829. Your $8 quote is acurate. Now pay me![][][]


----------



## emailappraisals (Nov 13, 2007)

We have completed your appraisals request, and have uploaded the completed appraisal to our website. Please follow the link to view the appraisal. Looking forward to reading your comments.
http://www.emailappraisals.com//app.php?app_id=8350
Sincerely,  Email Appraisals Team  www.emailappraisals.com


----------



## Jim1870 (Nov 13, 2007)

Can you just post it here so I don't have to give you my IP address?

 While your at it (to TOTALLY convince everyone) can you identify the flying object that Osia saw the other day?

 Jim


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 13, 2007)

did you guys copy that from here or from Jeff & Holly's site?


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks like a good informative appraisal. 

 A couple points to consider...

 I didnt see anything on the appraisal indicating how the value was arrived at. Anyone can throw a value out there. I would want to see references to past sales, price guides, or some other comparables. 

 I didnt see the credentials of your appraisers listed. At least all the places I checked on your site. My insurance company would require that to accept any appraisals.

 I cant complain about your advertising since I sell a price guide and that is essentially selling appraisals also. I dont think you are likely to get much business here but good luck with your venture.


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 13, 2007)

Good luck with your appraisal business. I will say that your format looks very good, and your information seems nicely detailed. I can certainly see where your services could be helpful for insurance coverage, estate settlements, etc. however, I have a few questions. Who is the fact-finder or authority behind your analysis? Assuming one person cannot be an expert is ALL areas... do you have a bottle, flask and glass expert on your team? DO you make any reference in your appraisal to YOUR references for determining this value (e.g. prior collections, auction results, demand, etc.)? Also, how would you charge for a large 500 piece collection? If the collector is well versed and has a full understanding of the values, would you be able to take the information, review it, display it in your templated format and certify that it is accurate?

 Well, just a few questions.  I do appreciate what you are doing. There are many in this hobby (including myself) that will offer out appraisals for free, so being charged for such a service may catch a few collectors off guard. 

 Mike


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 13, 2007)

Lobey, I don't know the appraiser, but I will say that there is a little more information in his appraisal over the description that Jeff and Holly have. We shouldn't assume that this is a scam or a fraud, because this appraisal seems legitimate and detailed. Not to say that one of us couldn't put it together in 10 minutes, but I could see how this could be helpful for some. I would like the appraiser to address a few of my questions though. I would like to know "who" the bottle expert might be, or if he has one hell of a reference library!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 13, 2007)

I think the thing is that it was put out as SPAM. If you liked to have joined us, talked a bit, shared some experiences... Well then add a signature to your postings. The turn off was that this was the only purpose for ever joining. 
 Most appraizers will have to go by other sales or sellers. You can't make up the numbers willy nilly. I have to think of Kovels with that though, we know how acurate they can be.


----------



## amblypygi (Nov 13, 2007)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> I think the thing is that it was put out as SPAM...


 
 I wouldn't call is spam exactly, although it did have a certain spam-esque quality. The main difference is that there was in fact a human being attached; this never seems to be the case with true garden-variety spam. A true spammer would never have even seen our gripes, let alone responded to them []

 Regarding the appraisal, I agree with the other comments pointing out the lack of pedigree with regard to the appraisers. Without documented expertice, an insurance company won't honor an appraisal. I'm interested in the answer to this question and to Earlyglass' question about how a large collection would be handled.

 Sean


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 13, 2007)

The description is informative, but the author does not even know bottle lingo, so they must have copied it somewhere.  I have five minutes and a computer....  And I dont need to make up stuff that sounds like bottle lingo, I know the bottle lingo!

 Getting an appraisal from these guys could be like buying a fuzzy pictured bottle from e-bay, it might not be what your expecting.  If the appraiser is not seriously informed they will miss small details that will effect your actual value, and of course all their doing is providing a service to the lazy, there not giving you a knowledgeable appraisal from an actual dealer or collector, just looking around on the internet...


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 14, 2007)

A good question would be , who do you go to to get a good appraisal on your bottles that your insurance company would accept?

 My first thought would be some of the big bottle auction companies like Hecklers or Glass Works. I dont see them advertising that service though. 

 I know there are insurance companies that will insure bottle collections out there. Does anyone have experience with them? Or even made a claim through them?


----------



## bearswede (Nov 14, 2007)

Here's one that claims to not need an appraisal... Haven't dealt with them tho...

 http://www.collectinsure.com/



 Ron


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 14, 2007)

I'd love to find out if anyone ever made a big claim to one of these companies. Maybe the BBB would have data on them?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 14, 2007)

It's all speculation


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 15, 2007)

what is?


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 15, 2007)

whether god really exists.... do you believe in Jesus?


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 15, 2007)

sorry, I felt like weirding it up there for a sec....


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 15, 2007)

Dont get me quoting Mark Twain again ... []


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 15, 2007)

Kick rocks!


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Nov 16, 2007)

*"Kick rocks!"*   Yes he does!  He is the drummer for the "Festered Sore"  isn't he?[8|]


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 16, 2007)

No but I think he was married to Pam Anderson after she left Tommy Lee []


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Nov 16, 2007)

Well if ole Kick got that bleached blond.......  He definately rocks! [][]


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Nov 17, 2007)

*lol  I love this group!!!*


----------



## bamascavenger (Nov 17, 2007)

MY ten cents worth, We sent several pictures to an 'appraisal'" firm in florida via the internet a few years ago. We were trying to get at least an estimate on a piece of MAYAN pottery tripod vessel. These folks took my 29.95 and kept me at bay, saying their "expert" in this area was not available at this time and we should get a certificate soon. 5 months went by, nothing! Soon the phone number was disconnected......hmmmmmm? Had to report them to the fair trade and credit card scam authorities. Still never heard back from them. Lesson learned, I looked them up i was the DONKEY! In this case THEY are the DONKEYS! Will you appraise and send certificate then i'll pay YOU!? Probably not!  What a rip off!


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 17, 2007)

not kid rock, kick rocks!  As in Huckleberry Finns favorite expression...  Pamela Anderson on the other hand, there is no confusing that!


----------



## emailappraisals (Nov 19, 2007)

> GuntherHess:[/align]  [/align] Looks like a good informative appraisal.
> 
> A couple points to  consider...
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you for your  thoughts. You raise some valid points, if in fact, we were representing this  digital certificate as a certified appraisal that meets all USPAP standards. We  are not. The business model of supporting and maintaining a dynamic, ecommerce  web site, advertising the site, compensating the appraiser and producing a  digital certificate, all at an end-user fee of $8.85, does not afford the formal  report that you are suggesting. Our goal with the digital certificate format is  to provide an accurate value opinion based on the market comparison approach to  value. We believe it is a valuable offer for someone interested in saving a  substantial amount of money compared to the traditional appraisal format, who  does not require a certified report for insurance, estate settlement, charitable  donation, etc. If you focus on the information provided, the clear format  presented, and the efficiency of the 2-business day turnaround - for $8.95 - and  not compare it to a certified appraisal report costing 10 to 20 times more, I  believe you can validate the concept.     

 Email Appraisals Team
http://www.emailappraisals.com


----------



## emailappraisals (Nov 19, 2007)

> EarlyGlass:[/align]  [/align] Good luck with your appraisal business. I  will say that your format looks very good, and your information seems nicely  detailed. I can certainly see where your services could be helpful for insurance  coverage, estate settlements, etc. however, I have a few questions. Who is the  fact-finder or authority behind your analysis? Assuming one person cannot be an  expert is ALL areas... do you have a bottle, flask and glass expert on your  team? DO you make any reference in your appraisal to YOUR references for  determining this value (e.g. prior collections, auction results, demand, etc.)?  Also, how would you charge for a large 500 piece collection? If the collector is  well versed and has a full understanding of the values, would you be able to  take the information, review it, display it in your templated format and certify  that it is accurate?
> 
> Well, just a few questions.  I do appreciate what  you are doing. There are many in this hobby (including myself) that will offer  out appraisals for free, so being charged for such a service may catch a few  collectors off guard.
> 
> Mike[/align]


 
 Thank you for your response. We  apologize for the slow reply. We have been very busy meeting our 2-day  turnaround in addition to performing the formal appraisal reports of our  traditional business. We especially value the feedback from an expert like  yourself. In actuality, our $8.95 digital certificate is not acceptable by  insurers, the IRS and courts. The certificate does not meet USPAP standards. The  information in this digital format is a conclusion of the Market Comparison  Approach to Value - the same approach we typically use when certifying a value  in a formal report. So, we believe it to be accurate, understanding the  limitations of receiving descriptions and hopefully images from another source.  When we were put to the test on this item, fortunately we received the  description and quality images from what is most likely a glass bottle expert.  As you can imagine we are not always so fortunate to receive such a quality  description and image.  When we receive an order with a less than quality  description, we are honest and clear about the limitations in our Appraiser's  Comments section of the certificate. The accuracy of our value opinion can  certainly be compromised by a lack of item identification. We have the resources  and expertise to appraise accurately when we can identify the item. We have  been producing personal property appraisal reports since 1976. We have a team of  researchers and appraisers. All are trained in the proper methodology of the  appraisal process. The common element of almost all quality performance  is repetition. We carefully and diligently perform the same steps with  each order. In addition we have amassed data, thousands of previous appraisals,  and multiple staff members as quality control agents for every appraisal  assignment. To your question of references - you must keep in mind the cost  limitations ($8.95) and time restrictions (2 days) of this offer. We are  not producing a certified appraisal report here like we do for our traditional  business. We are not offering more for less. We are offering the value  conclusion for a fraction of the cost, with some brief Appraiser's Comments.  If a formal appraisal report is required or desired, this is not the format to  go to. If you want an accurate value opinion from an experienced accredited  appraiser who has all the resources of a 30+ year old firm, quickly, and  inexpensively, then we believe this is a good offer. [/align]  [/align] This $8.85 offer and  procedure is not conducive to valuing a 500 piece collection. We would  thankfully decline the assignment and discuss with you a formal collection  appraisal. Again, we appreciate your questions and feedback. A free appraisal  opinion from an expert like yourself and other experts in your community can not  be beat. It is wonderful that you offer your time and expertise in this way. As  you may understand if you visit our site, we have substantial fixed costs to  present our offer. We display the information in a format that can be printed,  emailed, uploaded to auction listings, etc. We also archive the appraisal in  a protected account for future use. So, our fee is required. But, we will try to  keep it modest by continuing to build volume and we appreciate you keeping us in  mind when you or an acquaintance have an appraisal need - other than  glass!       

 Email Appraisals Team
http://www.emailappraisals.com
[/align]


----------



## emailappraisals (Nov 19, 2007)

> [align=left]Lobeycat:[/align] [align=left] [/align] [blockquote]_quote:_
> 
> ORIGINAL: tigue710
> 
> ...


 
 We are not  inventing or creating information. It is not our role to strive to be original  and take liberties with fact. We want to keep debate to a minimum and stick to  the facts. Our objective is to identify, research the market, secure comparable  sales information, inform or expand on the description and present in an easy to  understand format. We are an information service. Many people do not have  the expertise, resources, know how, time, etc. and find our $8.95 offer  convenient and very helpful. In an antique-bottle community our appraisal of an  antique bottle is not particularly helpful. We were put to the test, we  produced, is the information valid and accurate - in your expert opinion? If you  nothing about the bottle we were asked to appraise, would our information be  helpful? We believe so. Was $8.95 a fair amount to be charged for this  information considering you received an answer in 2 days in a digital  certificate that you can email, print, upload etc.? Was your credit card charged  securely? If you had a follow-up question, did you receive a response? We  understand it is difficult for some experts to accept we charge a fee for  information when you willing provide it for free. But, you don't have an  automated order process that produces a digital certificate and you don't market  your expertise so people can easily find you. Our justifiable fee aside, lets  bring the conversation back to the information we delivered. Is it inline with  your expert opinion?    

 Email Appraisals Team
http://www.emailappraisals.com


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 19, 2007)

> Our goal with the digital certificate format is to provide an accurate value opinion based on the market comparison approach to value.


 
 That is a reasonable (and IMO probably the best) approach but I didnt see evidence of that in your example appraisal. I would like to see a reference to a past ebay, Glass Works, Heckler's or some other comparable sale.  If that data doesnt exist then I would hope to see that ink reference books were employed such as Covills, Faulkner's, Badders, O'Dell's, ect. If you have to generate a value from scratch I would want to know that the person doing it has some reasonable credentials , like dealing in bottle collecting or sales for 20 years for example.

 As I said initially , anyone can throw out a value, that value is only as good as the experience and research effort backing it up.


----------

